# A Tear-Away Jacket For Cycling?



## mig9

Hi guys,

I am designing a new jacket called "Rip" that can be torn off with one hand to be posted on Kickstarter. The idea is to offer immediate relief from overheating without having to wrestle it off.

The Facebook page can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rip-Tear-away-Jacket/395771837265720.

The Wordpress page is up now at :https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/

Hope you find this design challenge interesting and do leave thoughts and suggestions, they are greatly appreciated!

Ride safe,

Miles


----------



## velodog

matching pants


----------



## den bakker

mig9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am designing a new jacket called "Rip" that can be torn off with one hand to be posted on Kickstarter. The idea is to offer immediate relief from overheating without having to wrestle it off.
> 
> The Facebook page can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rip-Tear-away-Jacket/395771837265720.
> 
> The Wordpress page is incoming so stay tuned!
> 
> Any thoughts and suggestions on this idea are welcome!
> 
> Ride safe,
> 
> Miles


how do I get it back on?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

I am marketing a new thing that I call "brakes" which will gently bring your bike to a stop so that you can take your jacket off and put it in your jersey pocket so that you can use it again later if it gets chilly further along the ride.

Yes, the downside is that brakes just slow you down.


----------



## myhui

den bakker said:


> how do I get it back on?


You catch the piece thrown away by the rider in front of you.


----------



## Jwiffle

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I am marketing a new thing that I call "brakes" which will gently bring your bike to a stop so that you can take your jacket off and put it in your jersey pocket so that you can use it again later if it gets chilly further along the ride.
> 
> Yes, the downside is that brakes just slow you down.


No brakes needed. It only takes riding with no hands for a few seconds


----------



## DaveG

mig9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am designing a new jacket called "Rip" that can be torn off with one hand to be posted on Kickstarter. The idea is to offer immediate relief from overheating without having to wrestle it off.
> 
> The Facebook page can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rip-Tear-away-Jacket/395771837265720.
> 
> The Wordpress page is incoming so stay tuned!
> 
> Any thoughts and suggestions on this idea are welcome!
> 
> Ride safe,
> 
> Miles


mig9, unless the removal process is 100% reliable and can be done without damaging the jacket (both of which I'd imagine to major design challenges), i think that most riders will just stick with a normal jacket. The only place I see this offering an advantage is is a race situation where you don't want to stop. Good luck


----------



## wim

Interesting idea. But as soon as possible, I would conduct some field testing. The assumption that it's easier to take a or tear a jacket off while keeping one hand on the bar than to do so while riding no-hands may turn out to be false. Many riders have crashed because the violent motion made with their free hand caused their other hand to pull the bar around to where a crash was inevitable.

The general tear-off idea works well with goggles in horse racing. But that's because you have a 110-pound rider on a 1,000-pound horse, and violent hand- or arm motions have no effect on the stability of the horse-rider combination.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

Jwiffle said:


> No brakes needed. It only takes riding with no hands for a few seconds


I assumed the OP is marketing to people as uncoordinated as I am.  I do good to get a vest off.


----------



## ibericb

Interesting concept.

A few questions:

1. Do you expect this to be priced at a premium or a discount relative to current jackets with which this would compete? Include consideration of relative durability in your consideration of relative price.

2. Who is the real target market that you would expect to value such a jacket enough to pay your intended price?

2. How large is that market?

3. What do they use or do now?

4. As I understand your idea will offer "immediate relief" without having to "wrestle it off". How important is "immediate relief"? What is immediate, and how often does that come up as an issue?

5. Okay so let's do the thought experiment -- I'm riding and wearing one of your rip-off jackets. I'm coming down the mountain, descending fast, it's cool, I like the protection. I get to the bottom, and have miles to go in the warm sun. I rip it off with one hand, the other still on the bars. I now have one hand holding a wad of jacket, and one on the bars. What do I now do with the jacket, that is loosely / roughly held in the one hand? How am I now better with this ripped-off jacket in one hand than I would be with my current jacket?


----------



## velodog

ibericb said:


> 5. Okay so let's do the thought experiment -- I'm riding and earing one of your rip-off jackets. I'm coming down the mountain, descending fat, it's cool, I like the protection. I get to the bottom, and have miles to go in the warm sun. I rip it off with one hand, the other still on the bars. I now have one hand holding a was of jacket and one on the bars. What do I now do with the jacket, that is loosely / roughly held in the one hand? How am I now better with this ripped-off jacket in one hand than I would be with my current jacket?


You're making this overly difficult, just hand it to somebody in a car.


----------



## Doug B

I'm still waiting for the $15 cardboard bike. I would actually buy one of those, just for the novelty.


----------



## ibericb

velodog said:


> You're making this overly difficult, just hand it to somebody in a car.


So that goes to the market - it's intended for riders who have a support car?

There are many possibilites. What I'd like to know is what the OP is thinking.


----------



## duriel

Wait, wait, wait, don't get your panties... er, jacket in a bunch. The OP is going to make the jacket edible, it will come in flavors coordinated with the color of the jacket.

Isn't there sometime in every ride where you feel a little hot and wish you had a refreshing fruit wrap to eat and enjoy the day? Well, now there is a solution.

I want a cherry red one right now! and I'm not even riding.


----------



## mig9

Hi ibercb,

Thank you for your interests and some great points to consider. This concept is still at an early of development and I will definitely take your thoughts into consideration.

For the first question I am leaning towards the idea of a light rain shell type jacket that is relatively cheap.

To make this jacket competitive with those currently on the market, it has to be hassle free when coming off and can be put on like normal jackets.

Thanks again for the thoughts and suggestion, I really appreciate it.

mig9


----------



## mig9

Hi DaveG,

Thank you for the feed back, I really appreciate it. The mechanism is definitely a challenge like no other. The concept is still at an early stage but needs to get there in about 3 weeks, I will see what I can do.

Best Regards,

mig9


----------



## mig9

This guy brought it to a whole other level.


----------



## mig9

That is a good question den bakker,

I am figuring that out right now on how to make it less messy with all the panels flapping around in the wind.

Thanks for the feed back!

Mig9


----------



## mig9

Hi wim,

Thanks for the feed back! I really appreciate it. Will be working on prototypes this week.

Hope it would work out.

Thanks again,

mig9


----------



## velodog

ibericb said:


> So that goes to the market - it's intended for riders who have a support car?
> 
> There are many possibilites. What I'd like to know is what the OP is thinking.


No, no, no, you misunderstood.

When some SoB pulls up next to you and starts screaming out the window of his car "get off the street with your fckin' bicycle a$$hole", you tear off the jacket with one hand and stick it in his window while yelling "hold this". In his shock he will probably take the jacket you offered and just drive off confused, wondering what the hell just happened.

I think that it would work.


----------



## velodog

Doug B said:


> I'm still waiting for the $15 cardboard bike. I would actually buy one of those, just for the novelty.





mig9 said:


> For the first question I am leaning towards the idea of a light rain shell type jacket that is relatively cheap.
> 
> mig9


Doug, you'd be damned silly to be riding your new cardboard bike in the rain.


----------



## Doug B

.


----------



## mig9

Will have test videos up soon, even if there are fails at least it would a good laugh for every one. 

Thanks again for the feed backs and critiques!


----------



## SwiftSolo

That work pretty good for you in a TT?


Blue CheeseHead said:


> I am marketing a new thing that I call "brakes" which will gently bring your bike to a stop so that you can take your jacket off and put it in your jersey pocket so that you can use it again later if it gets chilly further along the ride.
> 
> Yes, the downside is that brakes just slow you down.


----------



## mig9

As promised, the blog is up and running now! Check it out at: https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/
for updates!


----------



## ibericb

velodog said:


> No, no, no, you misunderstood.
> 
> When some SoB pulls up next to you and starts screaming out the window of his car "get off the street with your fckin' bicycle a$$hole", you tear off the jacket with one hand and stick it in his window while yelling "hold this". In his shock he will probably take the jacket you offered and just drive off confused, wondering what the hell just happened.
> 
> I think that it would work.


LMAO! I'll take two.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

SwiftSolo said:


> That work pretty good for you in a TT?


If you are wearing a jacket in a TT, you probably are not going to win anyway.


----------



## OldZaskar

Come on guys. You don't have to be dicks about it. Have you ever - even once - ridden in a group? "Use your brakes and stop?" Really? Try that on a group ride. "Hey everybody! I'm getting a little warm back here! Mind if we stop for a sec so I can take off this shell?!" 

And here come the "That's why I don't ride in a group" comments. Then shut up and go **** up another thread. 

The idea is actually pretty damn cool. I can ride no-handed for days. I eat, take off jackets, blah, blah... but it's not something you do in a pack. You've got to drop back a bit. Even if you're a badass, it freaks guys out. Being able to ditch a shell quicker or with one hand would be very cool. And come on - you know damn well, you can ball up and stuff a shell in jersey pocket with one hand. 

I'd make sure the jacket is easy to "reassemble" - it shouldn't be a one-and-done on the ride. Mountain rides often mandate a strip for the climb, bundle for the descent...


----------



## mig9

OldZaskar said:


> Come on guys. You don't have to be dicks about it. Have you ever - even once - ridden in a group? "Use your brakes and stop?" Really? Try that on a group ride. "Hey everybody! I'm getting a little warm back here! Mind if we stop for a sec so I can take off this shell?!"
> 
> And here come the "That's why I don't ride in a group" comments. Then shut up and go **** up another thread.
> 
> The idea is actually pretty damn cool. I can ride no-handed for days. I eat, take off jackets, blah, blah... but it's not something you do in a pack. You've got to drop back a bit. Even if you're a badass, it freaks guys out. Being able to ditch a shell quicker or with one hand would be very cool. And come on - you know damn well, you can ball up and stuff a shell in jersey pocket with one hand.
> 
> I'd make sure the jacket is easy to "reassemble" - it shouldn't be a one-and-done on the ride. Mountain rides often mandate a strip for the climb, bundle for the descent...


Hi OldZasker,

Thank you for the encouragement! Yes, the reassembly would actually be the greatest challenge apart from a reliable tearing motion. Definitely working hard to make this work.

It is okay for them to say whatever they want, it is interesting to see how people react to an "unique" idea. 

Thanks again,

mig9


----------



## Winn

mig9 said:


> Hi OldZasker,
> Yes, the reassembly would actually be the greatest challenge apart from a reliable tearing motion.


Unless it reassembles itself automatically after being shoved hastily in a jersey pocket it really is missing the mark. Basically not having to take my jacket off the "hard" way has just made putting it on much much harder. So any benefit I gained by easily taking it off has been lost and putting it on will now certainly require a full stop... There are many "unique" ideas in this world. Not all of them need a kickstarter program...


----------



## mig9

Winn said:


> There are many "unique" ideas in this world. Not all of them need a kickstarter program...


Thanks for the feed back! Like I said, it is great that there is a conversation going on about this "unique" idea rather than not. This way at least there is an gauge on whether this concept is kickstarted worthy. And that won't be apparent until the the prototypes are made and tested to see if they meet the requirements.


----------



## bradkay

It seems to me that what you are describing is a classic rain cape with velcro closure. Make it with raglan sleeves and it should be easy to pull off and put back on while riding. Over the years most of these were made from vinyl and easy to overheat in. Having one made from Neoshell or one of the other new high end fabrics might be a winning idea.


----------



## crit_boy

bradkay said:


> Having one made from Neoshell or one of the other new high end fabrics might be a winning idea.


Cuben fiber. - Not carbon fiber. Completely different thing. 

Not sure why no one has used it for cycling yet. . .


----------



## mig9

Hi Bradkay,

Yeah, rain shell is definitely what I am aiming for. And the raglan sleeves are definitely going to be implemented, I find them very comfortable and efficient. 

Thanks for the thoughts!

mig9


----------



## mig9

Interesting mention of the Cuben fiber, will definitely investigate.

Thanks for the suggestion!

mig9


----------



## crit_boy

mig9 said:


> Interesting mention of the Cuben fiber, will definitely investigate.


Think this is the best consumer price: Ripstop by the Roll | Guaranteed 1st Quality Ripstop at WHOLESALE PRICES. NO ORDER MINIMUM.

If you are looking for someone to make a prototype, you could try contacting ZPacks.com Ultralight Backpacking Gear - Shelter

I think I would work out the kinks with some normal rip stop, then try poly or silnylon.


----------



## mig9

Oh man, thank you for the awesome links!


----------



## duriel

If this is a rain jacket, stop the presses. The % of riders that will ride their bike in the rain i would target as less than 1%. Not a big market.

Now if I'm on a ride and it start raining & I have a jacket, I will stop to put it on, no need to save 30 seconds. But at that point the ride is essentially over I am headed to car/home.

Now you will have the commuter crowd, but they are not much of a crowd & generally not really interested in saving much time, they will get there when they get there.


----------



## mig9

Thanks for the feedback duriel!

I guess I personally am one of the 1% who commute and train in the rain haha.

It doesn't have to be exclusively rain jacket, it could but be a light wind proof shell but just so happens to be water proof. 

Thanks again for the feedback! I really appreciated.

mig9


----------



## cdhbrad

+1......in my experience, you start a TT HOT and only get HOTTER.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

Winn said:


> Unless it reassembles itself automatically after being shoved hastily in a jersey pocket it really is missing the mark. Basically not having to take my jacket off the "hard" way has just made putting it on much much harder. So any benefit I gained by easily taking it off has been lost and putting it on will now certainly require a full stop... There are many "unique" ideas in this world. Not all of them need a kickstarter program...


If one can put on a jacket at speed, then one should be able to remove it at speed as well.


----------



## bradkay

duriel said:


> If this is a rain jacket, stop the presses. The % of riders that will ride their bike in the rain i would target as less than 1%. Not a big market.
> 
> Now if I'm on a ride and it start raining & I have a jacket, I will stop to put it on, no need to save 30 seconds. But at that point the ride is essentially over I am headed to car/home.
> 
> Now you will have the commuter crowd, but they are not much of a crowd & generally not really interested in saving much time, they will get there when they get there.


For some of us to have the same attitude that you have would mean that we would have maybe 90 days a year that we could ride, so I have to seriously disagree with your statement. Besides, this forum is populated by a lot of dedicated riders who are not fairweather riders. The percentage of dedicated riders who ride in the rain is significantly higher than what you are suggesting. If not, then all the companies who have been selling cycling rain gear would have quit doing so and not continually improving their product.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod

I think people have given some good feedback. Count me in the camp that sees this as most likely a bad idea. But maybe I can offer advice for consideration, if not adoption.

I am really having a hard time seeing the market for this. Causal riders don't worry about such things, and advanced riders pretty much can do the jacket thing already... and not have the reassembly problems of a design like yours if they want to put the jacket on again after taking it off.

I would suggest you consider reframing your product as a "warm up" jacket. Designed for the start of rides, though it could be used in the middle if need be. If your seams allow for slight size adjustment, you could push that as a feature, allowing the same jacket to fit tightly over a light SS jersey, or a warm LS jersey with a base layer. So one warm up jacket for spring, summer, and fall. No flapping in the wind no matter what the season.

That sounds like something people might consider. Not me of course, but people. "This jacket lets you start your ride in comfort from really cold to merely chilly, and ONLY takes X seconds to remove, letting you focus on maximum effort for the maximum time. Great for TTs and TRIs when the weather is bad, and where seconds matter!" 

As an elevator pitch, justifying your product, it isn't the best. But it hits a few selling points with a small amount of words

Oh, and as for making it a rain jacket. Rain jackets are thicker and heavier, and more limited in usefulness IME. More seams means more problems with water, or REALLY stout seam fastenings with overlapping layers, which would up your labor production costs and QC requirements a lot. Keep it a wind breaker would be my suggestion.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod

cdhbrad said:


> +1......in my experience, you start a TT HOT and only get HOTTER.


Sure thing.

But there is a market for products for people who don't know what they are doing. Which includes most every new rider. And around here, plenty of people doing TT type rides don't warm up to hot, or even warm. Not the way they suffer on the MASSIVE 30' vertical climb a quarter mile from the start of one event near my house.


----------



## mig9

Thank you QuiQuaeQuod for your honest opinion and helpful advice. I will definitely take your suggestions into account moving forward with the project


----------



## mig9

*First Prototype!*

Hi guys,

Thank you again for all the feed backs and comments! I really appreciate the inputs. I just want to share with you my first prototype (which is pretty rough at this point). A higher fidelity prototype coming soon!

You can see the prototype here at my Wordpress:
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/02/17/first-prototype/

Thanks again, and a Happy Lunar New Year!

mig9


----------



## OldZaskar

Ya know... having options with the "warm up" jacket would be cool. We've all been there - standing in front of our cycling dresser (what, you don't have a dedicated dresser for bike clothes?) arguing with ourself on what to wear - jacket or vest, base layer or arm warmers...

It'd be cool to have a jacket that goes away in stages... Cold at the start = full jacket. Warm up a bit, pull the sleeves and stuff'em in jersey pocket. Might keep the vest for the whole ride... or rip of the vest and stuff it in another pocket. 

And as was stated earlier - being able to ride no-handed to remove/put on a jacket is not a big deal. But, doing it in a pack - especially at a brisk pace - can be tough. Most of us don't have the team car to pass the jacket to, or the domestique to protect and pull back to the group. 

Ever seen a jacket sleeve dip into the rear wheel at speed? I did. On a group ride, a guy was stuffing his jacket in a jersey pocket and a sleeve was bouncing off the spokes as he blindly wrestled with it in to the pocket. Two us saw it, and mustered a "Hey... uhm... your sleeve!" Turns out, no universal callout for sleeve in wheel. I grabbed the sleeve and helped him out (stuffed it)... drama avoided. 

So, I'm still open-minded on this concept. It has its place.


----------



## velodog

OldZaskar said:


> Ya know... having options with the "warm up" jacket would be cool. We've all been there - standing in front of our cycling dresser (what, you don't have a dedicated dresser for bike clothes?) arguing with ourself on what to wear - jacket or vest, base layer or arm warmers...
> 
> It'd be cool to have a jacket that goes away in stages... Cold at the start = full jacket. Warm up a bit, pull the sleeves and stuff'em in jersey pocket. Might keep the vest for the whole ride... or rip of the vest and stuff it in another pocket.
> 
> And as was stated earlier - being able to ride no-handed to remove/put on a jacket is not a big deal. But, doing it in a pack - especially at a brisk pace - can be tough. Most of us don't have the team car to pass the jacket to, or the domestique to protect and pull back to the group.
> 
> Ever seen a jacket sleeve dip into the rear wheel at speed? I did. On a group ride, a guy was stuffing his jacket in a jersey pocket and a sleeve was bouncing off the spokes as he blindly wrestled with it in to the pocket. Two us saw it, and mustered a "Hey... uhm... your sleeve!" Turns out, no universal callout for sleeve in wheel. I grabbed the sleeve and helped him out (stuffed it)... drama avoided.
> 
> So, I'm still open-minded on this concept. It has its place.


The cyclist still needs to stuff the jacket into a pocket after ripping it off.


----------



## OldZaskar

velodog said:


> The cyclist still needs to stuff the jacket into a pocket after ripping it off.


 Right. But, it seems like it'd be easier if you're doing it in sections - pull a sleeve, pull another sleeve... stuff them. Pull the vest... stuff it. Might be a little less unwieldy. This would of course have to be part of the design, e.g. comes off all at once, in multiple pieces. That'd be a mess.


----------



## velodog

OldZaskar said:


> Right. But, it seems like it'd be easier if you're doing it in sections - pull a sleeve, pull another sleeve... stuff them. Pull the vest... stuff it. Might be a little less unwieldy. This would of course have to be part of the design, e.g. comes off all at once, in multiple pieces. That'd be a mess.


I'm sorry but this is the only thing that I can think about at this point...


----------



## Doug B

I would still rather have the $15 cardboard bike. But, I would like to see a jacket that is "normal" jacket material on the front side, but the entire back side is mesh...even the back sides of the sleeves are mesh. A jacket like that would keep my front side warm, protecting me from the wind. The mesh backing would keep me cool and prevent overheating. 

Now, about that cardboard bike.... I want mine painted white with green accents and black pin stripes.


----------



## mig9

Hi guys,

It has been a while since my last update, but here is the new post with some pretty pictures (hope you find them pretty and easy to read).

The prototype is coming as I get better with sewing.

Link to Wordpress post here: 
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/03/04/further-development/


----------



## SwiftSolo

It's interesting seeing the general attitudes of responders. It may be better to do much of the R&D before bringing it to the Luddite market for comments.

A thought that may help: A loser is someone who tries an idea that fails. A winner is someone who tries ten ideas--nine of which fail.


----------



## duriel

Don't try and win at marriage.


----------



## mig9

Working prototype is Here!

Hello! Finally got the first working prototype on video! Still some issues to resolve of course but at least one step closer!

Link here: https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/03/12/working-prototype/


----------



## robt57

Hmmm.... Gotta give that a 'Like'


----------



## mig9

Working prototype is Here!

Hello! Finally got the first working prototype on video! Still some issues to resolve of course but at least one step closer!

Link here: https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/03/12/working-prototype/


----------



## mig9

Thank you so much for the support!


----------



## penn_rider

Well, hmm... After seeing the videos I am glad you did not give up. Still don't think it will work for cycling, but heck, did not think you get this far... Keep Going!


----------



## crit_boy

More interesting than I imagined. Keep it going. 

How do you "reset" it to put it back on?

File your patent application before it's too late. . . Under Armour/Nike/etc. could make you a multi-killzionaire.


----------



## Winn

Well it certainly tears away now I want to see the video of you putting it back on when you are traveling at speed as the rain is beating down and you begin that next descent.


----------



## mig9

Hi Winn,

Yes, that is what I am working on next. Have to resolve some issues with the new prototype before I make that video. Just been having a hard time finding someone who knows technical clothing in the Bay area to build a sample with.


----------



## mig9

Yes, the "reset" is going to be a bit harder to do. Thanks for the feed back and yeah, a patent is being considered just have to find the funds for it.


----------



## mig9

Thanks for the encouragement! We shall see where this goes.


----------



## ibericb

You certainly have developed something really cool and specifically functional. I just don't have a clue where there would be a market large enough that would sufficiently value rapid one-handed removal highly enough to point to a successful business endeavor. That's just me - I don't know. That's not meant to be a negative reflection on your idea or what you have achieved thus far. I am sure you have a number of thoughts about the opportunity, and I look forward to hearing more about how the opportunity is developed, as well as the specific invention.

Second, since you have now shared this quite publically there is a very good chance that you have destroyed the novelty of your design. For patents the specifics vary by country. If you haven't already taken concrete steps to protect your design, you may find yourself in a difficult position to protect your invention from duplication by others, like large sports clothing manufacturers. If you haven't engaged an attorney specializing in intellectual property law broadly (and by that I mean different avenues of protection, as well as internationally), and you have any interest in turning your creation into a business enterprise, I'd strongly encourage you to do so immediately.


----------



## mig9

Thank you for the feedback! The patent will be taken care of.


----------



## crit_boy

ibericb said:


> Second, since you have now shared this quite publically there is a very good chance that you have destroyed the novelty of your design. For patents the specifics vary by country. If you haven't already taken concrete steps to protect your design, you may find yourself in a difficult position to protect your invention from duplication by others, like large sports clothing manufacturers. If you haven't engaged an attorney specializing in intellectual property law broadly (and by that I mean different avenues of protection, as well as internationally), and you have any interest in turning your creation into a business enterprise, I'd strongly encourage you to do so immediately.


Get a patent attorney that does patents for a living. The ones that do GP and some patents are not usually too impressive on the patent front. Honestly, the ones that do patents for a living mess up too (just this week i saw a mistake from an ip law firm that will cost $1700 in fees to fix). That being said, you are looking in the multiple thousands to well into the five figure range to get good patent prosecution. 

General overview: In less than one year from your disclosure, file a us provisional (utility patent), less than 12 months later file a international application (WIPO). Then you get 30 months from initial filing to enter a national stage under section 371 (or could do a national stage bypass in same time period). All that buys you nearly 3 years to get your money in order before you have to start paying the big bucks for trying to get through prosecution to allowance - then publication, issue, maintenance, etc. fees. But, if your spec is crap, you are not going to get too far - nuance and fitting in the tiny holes of prior art is the key. 

If a big company decides to take your idea, you are going to lose anyway. The patent system is a game that favors the one with the deepest pocket. If you are lucky, you can sell your patents (or applications) to someone else and move on to another good idea. 

Novelty/Inventive step known as anticipation and obviousness in the US: Terms of art relating to whether your invention is different in an unobvious way from other stuff known in the art (art = useful arts = area of technology). In the present case the art is sports apparel or something of that nature. 

Above is not legal advice. Additionally, I am not sure how or whether AIA impacts the time period for entering national stage. 

Getting a worthwhile patent is not as easy as it sounds. Getting a patent for a worthless idea is not difficult. Weird huh.


----------



## mig9

crit_boy said:


> Getting a worthwhile patent is not as easy as it sounds. Getting a patent for a worthless idea is not difficult. Weird huh.


Thank you for you honest feedback. For what it's worth, I am happy to throw an idea out and see what happens, it's been fun.


----------



## mig9

Hello everyone,

It has been a while! And the Jacket just won't go away! And you may notice when you visit my blog that the name has been changed to Renegade Jacket since it is breaking quite a few rules as to what we expect out of the a jacket. Regardless of what you think of this concept, I hope you enjoy the content posted below. 

And thanks again to everyone who gave their feedback, it has been fun. 

Video coming soon!

You will see some footage of the video here: 
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/04/29/filming/

A sneak peak of the first production level sample here:
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/04/11/first-production-level-sample-sneak-peak/

Sample making process here"
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/04/07/sample-making/


----------



## mig9

"How do you "reset" it to put it back on?"

Working on ways to make it much easier to reset, this current jacket is only the first proof of concept.


----------



## mig9

Have to repost this one to make it easier to find 

Hello everyone,

It has been a while! And the Jacket just won't go away! And you may notice when you visit my blog that the name has been changed to Renegade Jacket since it is breaking quite a few rules as to what we expect out of the a jacket. Regardless of what you think of this concept, I hope you enjoy the content posted below. 

And thanks again to everyone who gave their feedback, it has been fun. 

Video coming soon!

You will see some footage of the video here: 
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/04/29/filming/

A sneak peak of the first production level sample here:
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015...le-sneak-peak/

Sample making process here"
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015...sample-making/


----------



## mig9

Yes that is the idea, you can check out my blog where the first production level sample will be fully revealed soon! https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/


----------



## mig9

Sorry for spamming, but was having trouble trying to post it to where I wanted it to be, so you may see 3 of the same post. But here is the repost which hopefully will work.

Hello everyone,

It has been a while! And the Jacket just won't go away! And you may notice when you visit my blog that the name has been changed to Renegade Jacket since it is breaking quite a few rules as to what we expect out of the a jacket. Regardless of what you think of this concept, I hope you enjoy the content posted below. 

And thanks again to everyone who gave their feedback, it has been fun. 

Video coming soon!

You will see some footage of the video here: 
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/04/29/filming/

A sneak peak of the first production level sample here:
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015...le-sneak-peak/

Sample making process here"
https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015...sample-making/


----------



## mig9

Hello Everyone,

It is finally time to reveal the director's cut version of the video for this jacket! Have been trying to figure out how to post it without getting copyright strikes and everyone can see it. Hope you guys enjoy the video.

The blogpost here include some backstory and both the Dropbox and the Youtube Link for the video:https://ripjacket.wordpress.com/2015/05/31/spring-show-reflections-and-directors-cut-video/


----------



## ibericb

Really nice video - and cool jacket too. Congrats to both you and Yuhang.

Even though I could probably only use a jacket like that about once per year, it is so cool I might just have to get one when it comes to market, just for the cool factor. That is truly innovative.

Well done.


----------



## mig9

Thank you ibericb for the kind words, I am definitely looking into ways to fund for the next stage of development.

Hope you enjoy your summer and stay safe out on the road!


----------

